# Upgrade of old Cannondale 3.0 - Worth It?



## popentx (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a late 1980's Cannondale 3.0 that I've been riding for a couple of years. It has 12 speeds (2 chainrings and 6 speed cassette). The area where I ride has a lot of short steep hills and I find I'm always running out of gears and that I'm slower than most of my riding friends going uphill.

My questions is: can I upgrade this old bike with a new 8 or 9 speed cassette and would that make much of a difference? What else would need replacing (rear dereailuer?).


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Just go out and buy a compact crank from FSA or someone like that. They cost about 100bucks and will give you a good climbing gear. I did that with my old 2.8 cannondale with the 8 speed cassette and gained a lot of climbing efficiency. If you're tallking cassette and all that, then it's time to buy a new ride.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

popentx said:


> I have a late 1980's Cannondale 3.0 that I've been riding for a couple of years. It has 12 speeds (2 chainrings and 6 speed cassette). The area where I ride has a lot of short steep hills and I find I'm always running out of gears and that I'm slower than most of my riding friends going uphill.
> 
> My questions is: can I upgrade this old bike with a new 8 or 9 speed cassette and would that make much of a difference? What else would need replacing (rear dereailuer?).



I might as well say it..

....convert it to a SS hipster commuter.

simple and light.




flame away.


----------



## BrianU (Mar 19, 2004)

Not 100% on this, so someone might want to back me up on this, but I am pretty sure an 8 or 9 speed cassette will not fit on a 6 speed freehub.

Brian


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

BrianU said:


> Not 100% on this, so someone might want to back me up on this, but I am pretty sure an 8 or 9 speed cassette will not fit on a 6 speed freehub.
> 
> Brian


You are correct, but there are going to be more problems than that. The rear hub spacing is narrower than todays rear hubs, so finding decent wheels is a problem. I have a 1992 3.0 that was one of the few 7 speed rear ends with the narrower hub. I think it was only made for a year or two before the rear hubs were widened. Finding quality parts became a problem, so I broke down and updraged the bike.

I may convert my old one to a single speed though.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

It makes a nice fixed gear with an ENO hub.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

popentx said:


> I have a late 1980's Cannondale 3.0 that I've been riding for a couple of years. It has 12 speeds (2 chainrings and 6 speed cassette). The area where I ride has a lot of short steep hills and I find I'm always running out of gears and that I'm slower than most of my riding friends going uphill.
> 
> My questions is: can I upgrade this old bike with a new 8 or 9 speed cassette and would that make much of a difference? What else would need replacing (rear dereailuer?).


I have myself, bought it new, but it is currently mothballed....anyway, measure the rear dropout, I learned here that some 3.0's have a compromise 128mm spacing so modern 130mm wheels or 126mm 6 sp. ones will fit


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Bluechip said:


> It makes a nice fixed gear with an ENO hub.


That is really stunning.


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*2.8 with a 1x7*

i converted my 2.8 frame from a 3x7 to a 1x7 setup. with a 48 tooth ring up front it's great for my relatively flat commute.

in response to the original post... it sounds like the bike is ready for commuter service and an upgrade is in order for keeping up with the buds on the weekends.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

PigmyRacer said:


> That is really stunning.


nice ..........

but the LS carbonello stickers have to go.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

Sorry, I love my Carbonello. They stay. At least until the next paint job. Probably over the winter.:thumbsup: 



shabbasuraj said:


> nice ..........
> 
> but the LS carbonello stickers have to go.


----------

